# Balance/Grip Videos - normal, x-brindle, x-brindle manx



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

OK...so...I randomly decided tonight to take videos of a few of my bubs trying to move along a piece of paracord suspended about a 1 1/2 feet over the rug (high enough for them not to voluntarily jump...low enough for them not to get injured if they fell)....to compare thier abilities. The "test subjects" were my yellow x-brindle doe, x-brindle manx doe, and a mud buck...the does are 22 days old, the buck 20. .....please ignore the sound...I had south park on and the microphone on my camera is REALLY sensitive....lol

the buck...I played with the video...lol...this was his best effort by far...

__
https://flic.kr/p/5599766726

the x-brindle doe...she spent a lot of time tottering trying get to upright on the cord and just kind of sat there wanting to be balanced kinda like the "hang in there" kitty posters.....finally she gave up and went across but had trouble getting from the cord onto the ottoman

__
https://flic.kr/p/5599173699

the x-brindle manx doe...absolutely no tail. I think she did the best...she was the fastest and most consistent moving from the middle of the cord to either side and getting herself onto the chair or ottoman...she was able to get herself upright on the cord, but didn't try to stay that way

__
https://flic.kr/p/5599190743


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I found something else to put them on that they could walk upright on and used a couple other bubs as well

miss bootylicious - she had no trouble righting herself when placed upside down or on the side of the rod...I think she has proved that she is agile and she didn't falter any more than, or go any slower than, anyone else. For the purposes of being a pet, she has no discernable "disability" compared to anyone else.

__
https://flic.kr/p/5601839358

I think everyone was pretty equal in their abilities...they all faltered a little every once in a while...especially if they tried to move quickly

booty girls x-brindle tailed sister

__
https://flic.kr/p/5601818722

their partially tailed brother

__
https://flic.kr/p/5601826504

partially tailed dove that's 1 day older than the sibs

__
https://flic.kr/p/5601278841

mud buck 2 days younger than the sibs

__
https://flic.kr/p/5601273259


----------

